# West edge of Cook County - Needs ~2hrs of tractor work



## Gone Fishin (Oct 11, 2013)

West edge of Cook County - Needs ~2hrs of tractor work

I need someone with a small-medium tractor to disc up a couple of food plots.  Probably ~1.5 acres total.  

It was disked last year, but hasn't been touched since then.  The weeds will be tall, but I don't care.  I just want it disked enough to knock down the weeds and break up the ground a little.  We will hand sew some clay peas, but other than that we will just depend on the new natural growth.  

I would also like you to run up and down an old road and knock down the weeds with your disk.  

If you can do this tomorrow afternoon or Sunday email me.
kelman13
@
yahoo
.com

I have someone that will do it after next weekend.  We were only planning to hunt the rut, but my schedule changed and I can make it up for opening weekend next week.  My usual plot guy is busy this weekend.  I want the weeds knocked down because my dad had open heart surgery earlier this year and still doesn't feel comfortable climbing so he need to hunt from the ground.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Oct 13, 2013)

Gotta help with yard sale, Sat til noonish.  I forgot that I agreed to that.  Anyway, we are heading up as SOON as I can leave. 

Kid is excited, my dad is excited, and I am as well. 

Hope they are moving.....


----------



## gatorboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Have a guy in Milan but it's a little far for you, been using him for years if you can't find someone and want to pay him to come to you.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 17, 2013)

call morrisons in nashville and they will lease you a tractor and harrow..


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 17, 2013)

You dont know any of the farmers around there? Lots of farming and most will have smaller tractors and harrows.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Oct 17, 2013)

Caughtinarut we may ask a couple of folks while we are up there this time.  Never was an issue before.

bam bam thanks....  I will give them a call.  I didn't think of it until you mentioned it, but I will call that gun shop in Adel and see if they have someone that can do it.

I would be fine with just a small tractor and a bushog.


----------

